# Ti22 - Largest Snap on Truck in the UK!



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

My Snap on dealer recently ordered one of the first 2 of the new 10 ton mercedes Dealer trucks.

Wanting to keep it as nice as possible, he chose me to protect it with Swissvax Shield. So last saturday, I set to!

After washing, the cab was tilted to gain access to the front of the box:










Which was then cleansed with Cleaner Fluid by hand before waxing :










and polishing off.. A process that was repeated on the whole truck...










This is how she looked when finished!









































































Gratuitous M3 Touring shot.. which is now back from paint and a wheel refurb, and maybe due a writeup if I get chance to do one!



















Thanks for looking! Have had a run of porsches lately, but I'm sure this was a more interesting thing for me to share with you!

James.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice detail :thumb:

How did you find detailing such a large vehicle?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Tiring! Took 12 hours... I could hardly stand by the end!

Nice to do something different though.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> Tiring! Took 12 hours... I could hardly stand by the end!
> 
> Nice to do something different though.


Lol I bet. Great effort mate :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Awesome truck Bet Your Mate has to keep that securely locked !!! Nice work ! I thought a Transit was a fair old task !.......................................


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Superb James, tiring but I bet it was worth it!!!! Fantastic result.


----------



## mhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Boring, show us the real fun stuff thats inside


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

My god !!

Did you do the roof as well


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning vehicle and detail and it's nice to see a commercial truck that's obviously appreciated and looked after! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Excellent! Love to see something different  Is it just the biggest of the 'New' Trucks? My Dealer has the same if not very similar sized Merc.

Any photos inside?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

as expecting more than 12 hours! More like the entire weekend lol

Cracking work


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Pretty cool vehicle to detail, im sure the Snap on guy near us has a truck like that, its definitely a truck rather than the big Merc van.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Yeh, I have one who lives near me but he doesn't cover this area and has a large Merc Van. The guy who covers my area though has a Truck like above


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

In the UK, they have only just started doing the 10 tonne mercs, this was the 2nd of the first 2 made together and completed last month. 

Most UK dealers have the 7 tonne merc vario or the 3.5 tonne Iveco thing. Scary thing is the hubba hubba stock in it is worth more than the truck!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Ti22 said:


> In the UK, they have only just started doing the 10 tonne mercs, this was the 2nd of the first 2 made together and completed last month.
> 
> Most UK dealers have the 7 tonne merc vario or the 3.5 tonne Iveco thing. Scary thing is the hubba hubba stock in it is worth more than the truck!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

pics of inside? 

looks niiiiiiice


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great detail - Try doing 200 45ft artics ......


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleaner fliud by hand.... you mad man :lol:, why didn't you use a DA ??

Great finished job, you managed to get it on a monthly cleaning contract :thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool! Nice work! Does it have the sticker "no tools are kept in this vehicle over night" on the back? Haha


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

these snap on vehicles look so neat inside.


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice to see something different, Top job James!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice and different


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Now you see to many of them on hear having that done


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Great detail - Try doing 200 45ft artics ......


Did you do that? Pretty mental


----------

